# Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>The New EOS Rebel T4i DSLR Camera Puts the power and creativity of DSLR Stills and Video at your fingertips

</strong>Silent and Continuous Autofocus in Video, The EOS Rebel T4i Lets People Re-Live Magic Moments Through Stunningly Crisp Video and Incredible Stereo Sound</p>
<p>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., June 8, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, today announced a new flagship model in its most popular EOS Rebel line, the Canon EOS Rebel T4i Digital SLR Camera. The new EOS Rebel T4i features incredible image quality with an 18-megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor, DIGIC 5 Image Processor that helps capture all the action with high-speed continuous shooting of up to five frames per second (fps) and an extended ISO range of 100–12800 (expandable to 25600 in H mode) that gives photographers the opportunities to take the EOS Rebel T4i into more shooting situations than ever before.</p>
<p>The camera includes a revolutionary new autofocus (AF) system to help achieve fast, sharp focus and smooth HD video. The new AF system includes a nine-point all cross-type sensor array, and new Hybrid CMOS AF which achieves fast focus when shooting stills or video in Live View mode. Much to the pleasure of aspiring student filmmakers and parents everywhere, the Rebel T4i features Canon’s new Movie Servo AF providing a quiet, continuous AF during HD video recording when using one of Canon’s newly introduced Stepping Motor (STM) lenses. The silent continuous autofocus when shooting HD video helps ensure the camera only captures the sounds of the scene being recorded. When combined with the camera’s new Vari-angle Touch Screen 3.0-inch Clear View LCD monitor II and intuitive “fingertip” controls, touch-menu and advanced still and video capabilities, the EOS Rebel T4i stands as Canon’s most “consumer-friendly” DSLR to date.</p>
<p>“Our Rebel line of cameras bridges the gap between the casual photographer and someone looking to advance their photography and capture moments in new and creative ways. The EOS Rebel T4i boasts full HD video with AF and touch-screen navigation, inspiring even more photographers and videographers to explore the creative options made possible with DSLR cameras and lenses,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A.</p>
<p><strong>New AF Capabilities</strong></p>
<p>One of the most significant upgrades to the EOS Rebel T4i is a dramatically upgraded AF system including a nine-point all cross-type AF array, with a high-precision dual-cross f/2.8 point at center. The EOS Rebel T4i is the first Canon camera to feature the new Hybrid CMOS AF system which increases AF speed by reducing the camera’s need to “hunt” for focus. The result is fast continuous AF when shooting photos and movies in Live View. Because the camera’s cross-type AF points have two-dimensional contrast detection, the EOS Rebel T4i provides highly accurate focus regardless of your shot composition and ensures great focus no matter where the subject is located in the frame. The addition of the dual-cross point in the center allows for much faster and precise focusing for photographers using high-speed f/2.8 lenses.</p>
<p>Using the touch panel, parents can select their child on the LCD screen and the camera will remain focused on that child while they stay in-frame, ensuring sharp focus in crowds and group shots. The new AF system enables Touch Focus for shooting photos and movies in Live View. To make capturing photos even easier, a Touch Shutter function can also be enabled, whereby selecting a subject on the LCD screen, the camera will instantly take a photo, once focus is locked.</p>
<p><strong>Continuous AF during HD Video Recording</strong></p>
<p>For the first time in a Canon EOS DSLR, the EOS Rebel T4i includes Canon’s new Movie Servo AF for recording video. When used with Canon’s new EF and EF-S STM lenses, the camera can provide smooth and quiet continuous AF while recording video. This technological breakthrough enables the new EOS Rebel T4i to achieve AF while still retaining a DSLR camera’s signature background blur and image quality, producing stunning videos of parties, events, summer vacations or graduations.</p>
<p>When shooting video with Canon’s STM lenses, AF also remains silent, helping ensure you only capture the sound of the scene being recorded. The EOS Rebel T4i features a built-in stereo microphone, a first for the Rebel line, that includes an attenuator function to reduce audio distortion in extra loud situations.</p>
<p><strong>Canon’s First Touch-Screen DSLR</strong></p>
<p>Another Canon first, the EOS Rebel T4i includes a best-in-class Vari-angle Touch Screen 3.0-inch Clear View LCD monitor II featuring 1.04 million dot resolution for unparalleled, clear viewing. The electro-static touch-panel screen is the most advanced that Canon has released to date with multi-touch capabilities allowing photographers to use familiar gestures such as “pinch-to-zoom” and “swiping” to scroll between pictures. Camera operation has been simplified through this feature allowing for Touch Focus or Touch Shutter controls via the vari-angle touch-screen. The vari-angle touch-screen flips out to the left and rotates 180 degrees forward and 90 degrees backward, making tough above-the-head and low-to-the-ground shots easy, and allowing improved views during photo or video capture. That means the overhead shot taken in a crowd or at a graduation march just got a little easier to shoot.</p>
<p><strong>Improved Imaging Performance Features</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T4i helps novice photographers capture great images and video, even in low-light with a range of new and upgraded modes</p>
<p>• Handheld Night Scene</p>
<p>• HDR Backlight Control</p>
<p>• Multi-Shot Noise Reduction</p>
<p>• Video Snapshot</p>
<p>• Scene Intelligent Auto</p>
<p>Canon’s new shooting modes (Handheld Night Scene, HDR Backlight Control and Multi-Shot Noise Reduction), take multiple pictures, an d combine them – in camera – to help capture a wider dynamic range, minimize the image grain or noise, and produce more vivid colors so landscapes and city scenes are as breathtaking as when seen in person.</p>
<p>Families have enjoyed coming home from a vacation or outing with a fun, short Video Snapshot highlight reel shot on their Canon camera to share the full story of their adventure. Now with the EOS Rebel T4i users will also have the option to delete, cut or re-order the clips before exporting the Snapshot album to post or share.</p>
<p>Canon’s Scene Intelligent Auto mode – the “green” mode on the dial – analyzes the scene being shot, taking into account faces, colors, brightness, movement and contrast, to select appropriate camera settings and help produce the best possible image. This mode has been enhanced to deliver the best possible exposure, particularly when shooting in low-light.</p>
<p><strong>New STM Lenses and Accessories</strong></p>
<p>To leverage the unique, new shooting functions of the EOS Rebel T4i, such as EOS Full HD Movie with continuous AF, Canon is introducing two new unique lenses, the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens and new EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens. Both new STM lenses includes Canon’s new Stepping Motor technology, which allows the lenses to smoothly and silently focus, and when used in combination with Canon’s new EOS Rebel T4i Movie Servo AF feature, achieve continuous AF while recording video. The new stepping motor technology in both lenses quietly focuses allowing the EOS Rebel T4i’s stereo microphone to only record the sounds of the scene being shot.</p>
<p>The versatile EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens offers the right combination of size, weight, image stabilization and focal length, allowing photographers to capture wide-angle or telephoto photographs and video. This lens is a great option for photographers who may only want to carry one lens with them for both wide landscapes, and close-ups. Appearing for the first time in a Canon EF lens is Dynamic IS (Movie Shooting Mode only) that uses a wide image stabilization correction range to help ensure steady video even when shooting while walking.</p>
<p>The new EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens offers an ultra-slim, lightweight design that helps photographers avoid overwhelming their subjects with a large lens and to remain discreet in sensitive shooting situations without compromising performance. The “pancake-style” lens boasts an aperture of f/2.8 making it an ideal lens for capturing portrait stills or stunning video. The lens is under an inch thick when attached, making it easy to carry and fit conveniently into a purse or pocket.</p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T4i is also compatible with Canon’s previously introduced GP-E2 GPS Receiver that can be mounted to the camera’s accessory shoe. The GPS unit was created to serve outdoor photographers; it records shooting locations including latitude, longitude and altitude, as well as camera direction. A Logging function can tell how far a photographer has traveled as well.</p>
<div id="attachment_10234" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/40mmstm.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10234" title="40mmstm" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/40mmstm-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM</p></div>
<div id="attachment_10235" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/18135stm.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10235" title="18135stm" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/18135stm-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM</p></div>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T4i Digital SLR camera will be available at the end of June for an estimated retail price of $849.99 for the body alone; $949.99 bundled with an EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II lens kit and a Movie Kit bundle for $1199.00 with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens.</p>
<p>The new EF 40mm f/2.8 STM lens and the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM will also be available separately at the end of June at an estimated retail price of $199.99 and $549.99 respectively.</p>
```


----------



## llcanon (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Waiting for the Pre-order link to support your fund raising initiative....


----------



## Orion (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

_*For the first time in a Canon EOS DSLR*, the EOS Rebel T4i includes Canon’s new Movie Servo AF for recording video_

. . . and this is not something to have in a 3500 camera that broke the mold for video dslr??? Or did I miss something.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Orion said:


> _*For the first time in a Canon EOS DSLR*, the EOS Rebel T4i includes Canon’s new Movie Servo AF for recording video_
> 
> . . . and this is not something to have in a 3500 camera that broke the mold for video dslr??? Or did I miss something.



Maybe that explains the 1DX delays?
"oh crap, we'd better cram in features from our $500 camera into our $7000 camera so we don't lose sales..."

Did I read correctly, or does the continuous video-AF only work with the STM lenses? Not even USM? cue the complaints of people caught out with that one...

And the 9 x-type sensors are your traditional DSLR-AF, and this new "hybrid-cmos" is more like a Nikon 1, lying on top of the sensor, is that correct?

No mention of the 18MP sensor, if it's the same 7D version or a new one, and nothing in that release about pentaprism/mirror.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

It's a pentamirror, the earlier translation was incorrect.


----------



## jonmlee (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



dr croubie said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > _*For the first time in a Canon EOS DSLR*, the EOS Rebel T4i includes Canon’s new Movie Servo AF for recording video_
> ...



http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-650d-rebel-t4i/3
This is the EOS 650D's new 'Hybrid CMOS' sensor that now includes pixels dedicated to phase detection autofocus.

It can output 18MP stills at ISO 100-12800 (25600 expanded), Full HD movies (1920 x 1080) at 30, 25 or 24 fps, and HD movies (1280 x 720) at 60 or 50 fps.


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

I'm going to hold out for the 40mm pancake f/2.8 L.


----------



## tomsop (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

I just read the preview over at www.dpreview.com and saw the picture samples but was hoping to see a video sample. I can't wait to see a sample video to be published to see the AF in action.

I am leaning towards pulling the trigger on my Rebel Xsi update. 

I wish there was more information on the use of a 40mm pancake vs. the 18-135 stem lens. I think the zoom lens is pretty expensive. Will the 40 mm lens provide just limited applications? Says will do good portraits and video so that seems to cover a nice range but no ability to zoom, etc.


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Canon Japan, x6i.

Google should maintain translation page to page:

The press release:
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//cweb.canon.jp/newsrelease/2012-06/pr-kissx6i.html

and

The camera (click the tabs at the top, the 2nd tab has informative subtabs):
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/kissx6i/index.html&usg=ALkJrhj8tBwVVk87mA9ThXZZm3c-JIH6HQ


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Ha really? How many pissed 5D3 owners is this going to create?


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

ok...so the press release isn't clear...

Can you use Auto Focus for video ONLY if you use an STM lens?

Does that mean my $1200 24-105 L lens is no good for video?


----------



## squarebox (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Wow... looks liek it goes on sale on the 2nd half of this month... why couldn't they have done that with the 1Dx?


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



jonmlee said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-650d-rebel-t4i/3
> This is the EOS 650D's new 'Hybrid CMOS' sensor that now includes pixels dedicated to phase detection autofocus.



So in short, new sensor, the sensor includes some pixels that are used for AF and not IQ.
I always thought that the Nikon 1 used a sort of "overlay" on top of the sensor for the mirrorless phase-detect AF (maybe it does).
But if this 650D sensor is going to dedicate some photosites (or space where photosites should be) to AF, how is that going to impact on IQ?
Or is it that they really are normal photosites, when you press the shutter they'll give you a normal photo, but otherwise they're working on AF? (in which case, how does that work for video, are the phase-detect pixels in the 'skipped-lines'?)

Anyway, will we be seeing this as the beginning of a true photo/video split? Presumably the new sensor costs more to make (or at least more R&D money), and if it impacts even a tiny bit on IQ, there's going to be a lot of upset stills-only shooters...



Leadfingers said:


> Can you use Auto Focus for video ONLY if you use an STM lens?
> 
> Does that mean my $1200 24-105 L lens is no good for video?



I think so: Yes and Yes.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

I could see the 40mm on the front of my 7D for street shooting


----------



## BRNexus6 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

ISO 1600 looks pretty solid!!! I wonder how it does in video mode.


----------



## scruffysaint (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

So the 650D gets continuous autofocus in video mode but not in the 5Dmk3 I purchased a few months ago? Hmm.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



scruffysaint said:


> So the 650D gets continuous autofocus in video mode but not in the 5Dmk3 I purchased a few months ago? Hmm.



On thinking, despite my previous comment would a 5D3 owner want it.
Last time I used camcorder with this function the AF was never really consistent, not like follow focus.


----------



## kapanak (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Can somebody clarify if the new "Hybrid CMOS" AF is in fact a combination of PDAF and CDAF like the Nikon 1 sensor or something different?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



dr croubie said:


> So in short, new sensor, the sensor includes some pixels that are used for AF and not IQ.



Indeed - why would Canon upgrade the iq of the sensor if you can have "Multi Shot Noise Reduction" to expand dr in jpeg, just like the hdr mode on the 5d3 :-( ?

The good thing are the af pixels, if this really works we might see it on all upcoming bodies.


----------



## scruffysaint (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



wockawocka said:


> scruffysaint said:
> 
> 
> > So the 650D gets continuous autofocus in video mode but not in the 5Dmk3 I purchased a few months ago? Hmm.
> ...



I capture documentary footage in the field and don't always have the time to follow focus so it would be really helpful for me. I don't even mind the hunting you get with cheap camcorders, it's a nice effect.


----------



## pete vella (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Leadfingers said:


> ok...so the press release isn't clear...
> 
> Can you use Auto Focus for video ONLY if you use an STM lens?
> 
> Does that mean my $1200 24-105 L lens is no good for video?


Yes it will work with all ef and efs lens only the stm will be smooth and quiet. 
Has any one confirmed if 3x crop mode is an included in specs.


----------



## pete vella (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



kapanak said:


> Can somebody clarify if the new "Hybrid CMOS" AF is in fact a combination of PDAF and CDAF like the Nikon 1 sensor or something different?


Yes pdaf for broad traking in a center cross pattern and cdaf for fine tuning.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

The 1DX has been delayed so this video feature can be added


----------



## caruser (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



EOBeav said:


> I'm going to hold out for the 40mm pancake f/2.8 L.



I might hold out for a 40mm pancake f/2.0 or faster, because between the 24-70, 35L and 50 II there really isn't a place in my bag for a slow prime in that range. Wait, there's always be space for this lens ;-)


----------



## kapanak (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



briansquibb said:


> The 1DX has been delayed so this video feature can be added



Thank you.

Now a better question is how those pixels would show up in the RAW files ... or rather, how they won't show up.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



kapanak said:


> Now a better question is how those pixels would show up in the RAW files ... or rather, how they won't show up.



While it seems that Canon is finally going video and distinguishing their cameras from Nikon not by senror iq, but good af I cannot imagine the pixels will affect raw files in any way. They'll do the same thing - whatever that is - they're doing in their built-in jpeg converter in updated software raw converters, much like the htp feature.


----------



## NormanBates (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

35% more expensive than the Nikon D3200 ($950 vs $700)

Does anybody know how they compare?
(of course the D3200 will win IQ-wise, I'm mostly asking about AF, OVF, etc)


----------



## traveller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Hmm... On chip phase detect AF, new STM motors -could make a future Canon mirrorless camera very interesting...


----------



## andersh (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Here's a small introduction video from Canon Europe:

http://www.canon-europe.com/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Canon_unveils_new_EOS_650D.aspx


----------



## ozzy666 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Bottom line: IQ and ISO in RAW will be the same as T2i\T3i.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



ozzy666 said:


> Bottom line: IQ and ISO in RAW will be the same as T2i\T3i.



Yup. I can't believe my more than 2-year-old T2i will basically have the same RAW IQ as the latest and greatest Canon crop body offering, which is $849 body only. It's rather sad.


----------



## akiskev (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Some guy was telling that 650d would have a pentaprism. Too good to be true I guess :-\
And no digic5+, just digic5 (I don't know the difference, just telling).

Nevertheless, I find 5fps and xxd af system to be nice improvements (for Canon). Maybe this is the one that will take the place of my old rebel when it dies. It perfectly suits my photographic needs. Smallest possible body, decent fps for trackdays and decent af.
Problem is that I'm not willing to pay more than 600 euros for it


----------



## aZhu (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Is it just me, or is the 40mm pancake the only thing of interest in this whole press release?


----------



## traveller (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



aZhu said:


> Is it just me, or is the 40mm pancake the only thing of interest in this whole press release?



No, there are probably many other 5D MkIII owners thinking the same! ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



traveller said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or is the 40mm pancake the only thing of interest in this whole press release?
> ...



I guess the 650D is a minority interest on this forum. I guess the 650D will hit the 60D sales, so a 70D must be close.


----------



## seymour110 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

This will mean the 70d will be around £1500 in UK I think, i was assuming it would be slightly more expensive than the original 60d price. I'm really quite disgusted with canon. While Nikon seem to be reducing/keeping their prices relatively low, canon have had a massive price hike. I wouldnt buy it anyway but 650d is £800 with lens, thats far too expensive for a beginner SLR. Furthermore, the 40mm pancake ($199) in USA is £229 in UK (about $353). I really don't understand Canon's mindset


----------



## whatta (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



briansquibb said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > aZhu said:
> ...



minority or not, I am one of them 

finally an interesting rebel (especially after the 550d-600d minor upgrade)! I also think 70d will be here soon.


----------



## whatta (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

and where is the integrated wifi and the 640*[email protected]?
and why the video af does not work with USM?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



seymour110 said:


> This will mean the 70d will be around £1500 in UK I think, i was assuming it would be slightly more expensive than the original 60d price. I'm really quite disgusted with canon. While Nikon seem to be reducing/keeping their prices relatively low, canon have had a massive price hike. I wouldnt buy it anyway but 650d is £800 with lens, thats far too expensive for a beginner SLR. Furthermore, the 40mm pancake ($199) in USA is £229 in UK (about $353). I really don't understand Canon's mindset



As the 7D is about £1000 then the 70D will come be about that (street) price within a year. The 650D body is £799 from WEX - at launch so this can be expected to drop to £699 quite quickly.

The black and yellow D7000 in comparison is about £900 at todays street price.


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Well this looks like a cracking little camera to me, not enough to tempt me to upgrade from a 500D as I want to go FF but actually that spec in a FF (5D2 sensor) would be my happy as a pig in poo camera


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

So far there doesn't seem to be any consensus about whether video AF only works with these new STM lenses...that's a pretty big deal.

:-\


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



drjlo said:


> ozzy666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line: IQ and ISO in RAW will be the same as T2i\T3i.
> ...



A great big, HUH?

With Digic 5? No, RAW will NOT be the same! And IQ is totally SUBJECTIVE: hello, this is Earth, have we met? Nobody, and I mean nobody, can speak to IQ. It is ENTIRELY personal. No? What do you say to those who like their images to look soft? Hmm?


----------



## NormanBates (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

^ I'm not so sure digic5 has any IQ advantages for RAW... I think its IQ benefits are mostly for jpg and video (and I'm not even sure the video ones are implemented here: I see no mention of IPB or all-I, and the bitrate numbers match the old h.264 codec)


----------



## hutjeflut (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

thats one hefty price ! 
the body only will be more expencive here (if the price calculates like the lenss) then the 60D body.

canon seems to step up there prices drasticly with the latest few models.

the 5d3 was a whopping 1 grand more this camers is a whopping 200 euro more then the 600d was on release.

im worrties about the 70D wich by this pricing should be body only for 1300/1400 euro and the new 7D should go up to 1700/1800 wich are just rediculous prices... thats 2 times my monthly income good job canon for killing my hobby.
theres no way i can afford these lenses you make but now i cant even upgrade camera.

ah well everything for profits and the directors Mercedes/villa right?


----------



## dstppy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

I dunno, it seems like this puts some writing on the wall for the 60D . . . hopefully that writing says "coming soon"?


----------



## Silverstream (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



drjlo said:


> ozzy666 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line: IQ and ISO in RAW will be the same as T2i\T3i.
> ...



Since this is a new sensor, It is extremely unlikely that IQ will be the same with 3 years of technological refinement time. Please take the time to read the materials out there before making such silly statements. 

Autofocus actually has some features that exceed the autofocus in the 7D. I had my expectations low and am now super excited.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Silverstream said:


> Since this is a new sensor, It is extremely unlikely that IQ will be the same with 3 years of technological refinement time. Please take the time to read the materials out there before making such silly statements.



Please detail the effect of >3 years of tecnhological refinement on the FF CMOS sensor used in the 5DIII vs. that in the 5DII. I'm not talking about better jpg conversion thanks to improvements in Digic, I mean the actual RAW image quality from the sensor, nor am I talking about Canon's marketing Kool-Aid. Please take the time to review past history before making such silly statements.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

Am i the only one who would like handheld night mode and NR multi-shot modes as an option even on my 5D Mark III as well!?

Yes the handheld night mode springs from a feature on Sony's point and shoots and could help the more novice shooters with keeping acceptable handheld shutter speeds/sharp low light shots, but it can also be used by more advanced shooters as a form of image stabilization to achieve the same shot at a lower effective iso.. and with a handheld night shot mode or NR multi-exposure reduction mode helping to gain an additional 1+ stop in noise performance of the 5D Mark III's already outstanding performance, I just think that would be great to have as an option.. which I doubt is in consideration for the next firmware updates.. =T


----------



## Jaahn (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> Silverstream said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is a new sensor, It is extremely unlikely that IQ will be the same with 3 years of technological refinement time. Please take the time to read the materials out there before making such silly statements.
> ...


I believe Sipverstream has a point here. This is a NEW sensor, despite having the same resolution as the old one. It is indeed highly unlikely that the RAW IQ is exactly the same. I hope that it is better. However there must be some tweaks as maximum ISO has increased from T3i to T4i. Only reviews will tell...
Im really happy that Canon did not increase MP, I just dont need it...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Jaahn said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Silverstream said:
> ...



Canon claims a "full 2-stop improvement" for the ISO performance of the 5DIII vs. the 5DII, and the maximum ISO on the 5DIII is indeed two stops higher. But analysis of the RAW images shows only a very minor difference - perhaps 1/3-1/2 stops of _real_ improvement. The balance of the 'full 2 stops' is smoke, mirrors, and marketing hype for the improved jpg engine with Digic 5. The increase in max ISO from T3i to T4i is only one stop, so if the '3 years of techhological refinement' relative ratio holds, that means 1/6 - 1/4 stop of real improvement in RAW ISO performance, which doesn't fall into my personal 'get excited about it' category, but rather into the BFD category.


----------



## Jaahn (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> Jaahn said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


So there probably IS a difference, albeit maybe a small one. I'm looking forward to read the first in-depth review!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> But analysis of the RAW images shows only a very minor difference - perhaps 1/3-1/2 stops of _real_ improvement. The balance of the 'full 2 stops' is smoke, mirrors, and marketing hype for the improved jpg engine with Digic 5.



Unfortunately you seem to be correct - though a lot of people (including 5d3 owners) seem to believe otherwise. IK guess you were talking of iso noise - do you know if the 5d3 at least keeps its dynamic range longer than a minor improvement over the 5d2?


----------



## ozzy666 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*


[/quote]
So there probably IS a difference, albeit maybe a small one. I'm looking forward to read the first in-depth review!

If there is a difference ,even slight one then Canon PR machine would use it to full extent .Unfortunately if you look into their press release you will find nothing about IQ improvements,even something like "blah,blah new gapless microlens,improved Iso,IQ etc...... " Nothing, just nothing......... nada. Pity. Thanks NIKON for competition but seems like Canon dont care and all they offer at the moment is price increase.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



ozzy666 said:


> Thanks NIKON for competition but seems like Canon dont care and all they offer at the moment is price increase.



If Canon reacts to the d800 shock, the new 24mp aps-c sensor and the upcoming d600, it'll be with the 70d. Imho the 650d's product cycle was started the day they released the d600, no time to do something revolutionary with it - and the target audience wouldn't notice anyway.

But if the 70d maybe @photokina is again the standard Canon stuff with embarrassing fixes for lack sensor development (hdr mode, multi-shot noise reduction) we'll know what were facing - Canon going premium and video, while trying to save their midrange lineup with better af systems.


----------



## ozzy666 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Marsu42 said:


> ozzy666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NIKON for competition but seems like Canon dont care and all they offer at the moment is price increase.
> ...



Maybe you are right but third incarnation of the same sensor even for the rebel audience -way out of my understanding,plus they had the chance of at least smoothing that D800\3200 aftershock with more competitive pricing but instead desided to test the limits of their loyal customer base.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



ozzy666 said:


> Maybe you are right but third incarnation of the same sensor even for the rebel audience -way out of my understanding,plus they had the chance of at least smoothing that D800\3200 aftershock with more competitive pricing but instead desided to test the limits of their loyal customer base.



It has already been established that this is a new 18mp sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



briansquibb said:


> It has already been established that this is a new 18mp sensor.



Technically true. The EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II is a new lens, too, but the changes are cosmetics and algorithms, not optical - "new" but not in any way that actually matters for IQ. 

So, has it been established that this new sensor offers any IQ improvements over its predecessor?


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*

If the camera can waste sensor pixels for AF (which will be good - the T1i has a permanently visible overlay that gets annoying), they must really have some notable improvements.

The "headline" improvements are going to baffle many people: Only 18mp, same 9 point AF? But on both counts those have been notably improved and the burst rate is nearly doubled to 5 fps, making up half the distance between this camera and the 7D. That's pretty nice.

Looking forward to the 7D II, although I will probably end up sticking with my 7D for a long while.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > It has already been established that this is a new 18mp sensor.
> ...



Not until it is tested


----------



## ozzy666 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



We all want it to be new and improved.Yes it must be technically called new due to added Hybrid AF(welcome feature),but seems it was put on old 18mp.Just take a look at those Digic5 blurred ISO jpegs at DP review...same like t2i....Also if there any impovement, then Canon PR would use it to full extent,but i found nothing at all in their press release.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



ozzy666 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Let us hope it is going to improve like the 24-70 and not like the 50 f/1.8


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



ozzy666 said:


> We all want it to be new and improved.



I think most people around here couldn't care less about the 650d - the interesting thing to all of us is how Canon reacts to competition which is an indication of things to come. And as it looks, they are improving af, going video and designing premium products while leaving real sensor iq improvements to the marketing people.


----------



## Silverstream (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> Silverstream said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is a new sensor, It is extremely unlikely that IQ will be the same with 3 years of technological refinement time. Please take the time to read the materials out there before making such silly statements.
> ...



You admit later in the thread that there is a performance gain from the 5d MKII to MK III sensor in RAW performance. Thus I was correct based on past history. I made no claims as the amount of the difference, only that there would be a difference. I would never make such a quantitative statement on the difference unless I had done the testing myself or had it on extremely trusted authority (and had seen the differences myself).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Silverstream said:


> I made no claims as the amount of the difference, only that there would be a difference.



Have you considered working for Canon marketing  ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Edwin Herdman said:


> Only 18mp, same 9 point AF? But on both counts those have been notably improved...



Again I ask - what evidence is there that the 18 MP has any improvement whatsoever?!?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced*



Marsu42 said:


> I think most people around here couldn't care less about the 650d



I am interested in the 650D for two reasons

1. AF in video mode

2. 650D + 40mm would make an interesting street camera combo


----------

